# Barben Angeln



## arno (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Was ist die beste Montage und der beste Köder???
Habs schon mit Käse versucht und Kaulbarsch gefangen!
Als Montage habe ich die einfache Grundmontage für Aale gewählt.
Es sind auf jeden Fall Barben im Fluß, wurde mir bestätigt!


----------



## spinnracer (28. Dezember 2003)

Überbacke dein Futterkörbchen mit Scheiblettenkäse, bis der Käse schön braun ist. Als Köder entweder Gaudawürfel, Parmesanwürfel, Fleischwurst oder klassisch mit Maden. In das Futter ein wenig Parmesan mischen. Klingt zwar alles etwas komisch aber wir fangen gut damit.


----------



## arno (28. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Also, das klingt aber wirklich komisch!!!
Ich werds mal versuchen!!!
Danke für den Tip!!!
ÄHH, was für einen Haken , wie lang sollte das Vorfach sein???


----------



## spinnracer (28. Dezember 2003)

Ich nehme einen 8er Haken und das Vorfach so bei 60cm.


----------



## arno (29. Dezember 2003)

Na, da liege ich ja richtig!!!
Danke nochmal!!!


----------



## duck_68 (29. Dezember 2003)

Barben im Norgeforum - spinnt der Server wieder???


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich verschiebe das mal ins Friedfischforum.


----------



## Jirko (29. Dezember 2003)

hallo arno,

ich hab´s mal in´s fließgewässerforum verschoben arno  hier werden dir mit sicherheit mehr boardies zum thema barbenfischen helfen können... wünsche dir noch einen schönen tag und nen guten rutsch in´s neue 04 #h

PS: m_s war wieder mal schneller :m


----------



## rob (29. Dezember 2003)

ich fisch meisstens mit rot oder mistwurm....den finden die ganz lecker.einfache grundmontage mit 4er wurmhaken.kräftige haken sind wichtig wegen dem harten maul der barben..die brechen leicht ab.
käse selektiert d.h. du wirst eher nur barben fangen,mit dem wurm kann alles möglichem passieren.
lg rob


----------



## sebastian (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich hab mal von einem Bekannten gehört wie er das im Fluss gemacht hat.
Die haben einfach einen Karabiner und dahinter ein Vorfach getan und ham das Futter ich glaub Würmer oder Maden in der Strömung treiben lassen. Mit dem Finger ham sie unten an der Schnur gefühlt ob was angebissen hat.
Aber ob das zur Nachahmung empfohlen ist ?! I don't know.


----------



## Franky (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin...
Wie angelst Du auf Barbe? "Normales" Grundblei oder Futterkorbmontage???
Ich könnte Dir vielleicht den einen oder anderen Tip zum Angeln mit Futterkorb geben...
Hier sind teilweise sehr kräftige Ruten mit einem WG bis 180/200 g nötig, da allein der Futterkorb 120 g wiegen muß, um in der Strömung liegenzu bleiben.
Das Futter sollte sehr grob sein, sprich einen hohen Partikelanteil, z.B. Maden, gequollener Hanf (ein echter Bringer!!!), Hartweizenpaniermehl, Vogelaufzuchtfutter, geriebener Parmesan usw. - also ein schwerer, klebriger Batzen... 
Als Köder eignen sich auch, neben den bereits genannten, Maden hervorragend. Haken (ich nehme die Cormoran CGS "Brassenhaken") in Gr. 6 - 10 an nicht zu langem Vorfach (60 cm MAXIMAL!!) und eine Schnur mit ca. 5 kg Tragkraft (wg. hohem Gewicht beim Auswurf) reichen meiner Erfahrung nach aus.


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

Meine Montage sieht folgendermaßen aus: Brandungsrute,große Rolle mit 40er schnur,150-200gr.Blei,ein vorfach von 2m und einen 8er Haken mit einem Haar dran wo ich den Käse mit aufziehe,jetzt werden sich einige fragen warum ich mit solchem gerät auf Barben gehe,ganz einfach,bei uns am Rhein stehen die großen Barben (über 10Pfd) genau in der Hauptsrömung (Fahrinne)und damit das blei da liegen bleibt wo ich es reinwerfe,brauche ich eine lange rute und schweres blei,die rute steht bei mir ziemlich hoch,damit der srömungs Druck von der schnur genommen wird.Da ich mit unserem Boardi Mühle des öfteren am Rhein angeln gehe,konnte er hautnah dabei sein wenn ich mit der Montage angele und auch damit fange:m 

Aber das erste was ich jemals gehört habe ist,das man einen Futterkorb mit Scheiblettenkäse überbäckt;+ darf nur keiner aus Plastik sein:q aber andersrum werden einige denken,mit einer Brandungsrute auf Barben?;+ :q 

Den Käse ziehe ich deshalb auf ein Haar,weil ich gemerkt habe,das wenn ich ihn direkt auf den Haken mache,viele Fehlbisse habe,und seit dem ich ihn auf das Haar aufziehe keinen einzigen mehr.

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## spinnracer (29. Dezember 2003)

Ich war auch skeptisch - Fütterkörbchen überbacken. Der Tip kam von einem erfahrenen Angler. Ausprobiert und das funktioniert. Mit dem Wurfgewicht liege ich bei 140g Futterkörbchen und Futter. Das Futter setzt sich aus Paniermehl, Hanf und Parmesan zusammen.
Nur mit Grundblei funktioniert bei uns am Rhein nicht so gut.
Ich fische mit einer Karpfenrute und Freilaufrolle, auch hochgestellt.


----------



## Forellenudo (29. Dezember 2003)

aber was soll der überbackene für ein zweck erfüllen?

Gruß Udo#h


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Dezember 2003)

Das Zeug haftet, riecht besser. Danach kannst du alles an den Haken hängen. :m


----------



## spinnracer (29. Dezember 2003)

Genau! :m Das hält bei starker Strömung super.


----------



## stifi (29. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Leute, ich fische sehr viel im Rhein auf Barben. Feederrute 150-180gr. Wg ist Pflicht. Als Schnur nehme ich eine 25er und Hakengröße 10-12. Wichtig ist, das das Futter eine starke Bindung hat. Man will ja das es am Boden ankommt und nicht schon beim auswerfen auseinander fällt. Außerdem kann man dann auch mehr Maden ins Futter tun. Jetzt sollte es eigentlich krachen, also viel Glück.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Dezember 2003)

Mach ne Scheiblette drum, dann krachts's besser. :m


----------



## arno (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Also, da werde ich erstmal alles zusammentragen und dann sortieren und dann ausprobieren!!!
Leute, Danke für die Tips!!!


----------



## arno (29. Dezember 2003)

Achso, ich Angel in der Ems, da haben wir nicht so eine gewaltige Strömung wie im Rhein!
Wenn ich da mit einer Brandungsrute auftauche, bekommen selbst die Fische einen Schreikrampf!!!!
180 Gr. Wurfgewicht!
Boh eji , nehmt Ihr auch Brandungsblei am Rhein???


----------



## arno (29. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Wie meine Frage ins Norge Forum kommt, weis ich auch nicht!!!
Ich wars nicht!!!
Glaube ich zu mindest! Grins!!!


----------



## R(h)einfaller (30. Dezember 2003)

Hallo Kollegen ,

also ich bin auch öfter am Rh ein bei Duisburg , ich persölich benutze eine Feederrute mit 180gr WG und 4,5m mit dem Köder ist das bei mir so eine sache, ich benutze Maden auf der Einen und an der Anderen (eine Brandungsrute) nehme ich einen Futterkorb mit Fliesswasserfutter (gemischt mit Kaese und Maden )!
Nach meiner Erfahrung sehe ich die Bisse an der Feederute besser !
Der Köder ist meiner Meinung nach immer unterschiedlich manchmal
habe ich welche auf Maden oder Tauwurm dann wieder auf Fleisch oder Kaese !
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Platz entscheidend!
Der Vorteil bei den Lebendköder(kann auch zum Nachteil werden  wegen der Brassen), das hier auch immer gute Beifaenge sind !


----------



## guifri (30. Dezember 2003)

also ich angel am rhein mit gewöhnlicher feederrute (WG bis 90 g) und gewöhnlichem futter an der strömungskante, habe ein paar schöne barben dieses jahr damit gefangen...:q


----------



## HeinzJuergen (30. Dezember 2003)

Geht auch alter Gouda? Oder Emmentaler:q :q 

Sorry!

Ich halte (aber das ist gewässerabhängig) den Wurm für den
besten Köder. Bei uns an der Nahe jedenfalls. Unerwünschter Beifang, man soll es nicht glauben auf Bolie mit Kirschgeschmack.

Petri Heinz Jürgen


----------



## gismowolf (30. Dezember 2003)

Es geht sogar "Traunseer Raclettekäse",der riecht(stinkt)am
Besten!Und morgen zum Silvesterfischen probier ich`s mit 
kleinsten Mistwürmchen,die am Boden dahinschleifen!


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2003)

Moin!
Also, um so stärker der Käse stinkt um so besser???


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Dezember 2003)

So ungefähr. Das ist aber nicht nur mit Käse so. Die Erfahrung habe ich gemacht.


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2003)

Na, dann müsten die Barben ja auch auf meine Socken beißen!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Dezember 2003)

Hab ich noch nicht probiert. Kannst ja mal berichten wenn du's gemacht hast.

Versuch macht kluch. :q :q


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2003)

:z :z :z  Das währe ein Ding, ich lass mir das dann patentieren. :m :m :m


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Dezember 2003)

Im Ernst, ich meinte damit eher Wurstwaren, die wirklich nicht mehr für den menschlichen Verzehr gedacht sind.


----------



## arno (30. Dezember 2003)

Also ,abgelaufene Blutwurst und Fleischwurst???


----------



## R(h)einfaller (31. Dezember 2003)

Also ihr seid Klasse wenn ich das so lese wer will den so eine Barbe dann noch Essen!

Mal im ernst habt ihr keine Erfolge mit Maden!??
Also wenn Du einmal in den Blinker schaust unter der Hitliste der Kollege vom Angelplatz(Duisburg) Rheinhausen hatte allle Dicken auf Made (Spezialmaden) ,naja hatten einen starken Vanille geruch!


----------



## guifri (1. Januar 2004)

ich angel nur mit maden auf barben...


----------



## stifi (1. Januar 2004)

Richtig, ich angele auch nur mit Maden. Meistens aber stark aromatisiert.

Frohes neues Jahr
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Barben Fischer (1. Januar 2004)

also ich hab mit würmer schlechten erfolg gehabt...
Brot war das beste einfach brot....aber ich war ja auch mit der posen montage, werde die anderen köder sicherlich dieses jahr auch testen


----------



## Wedaufischer (1. Januar 2004)

Ich denke mal "den Erfolgslöder" schlechthin gibt es beim Barbenangeln nicht. Mal beißen sie auf Gummigouda, mal ist es altes Frühstücksfleisch ein anderes Mal sind es eben Maden. Bei allen Ködern habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Köder ein starkes Eigenaroma entwickeln sollten. Das hilft meist um sie zu locken.


----------



## arno (1. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Ich habe meine Frau gebeten, den stinkigsten Käse zu kaufen!
Ich hatte zwei Bisse, die ich leider nicht verwerten konnte!
Zu früh angeschlagen nehme ich mal an!
Werde es morgen weiter versuchen auch mit Blutwurst!


----------



## Wedaufischer (3. Januar 2004)

arno, auf twister/gufi beißen die auch, wie du hier sehen kannst.


----------



## MegaAal (3. Januar 2004)

Ich habe meine 63cm Barbe auf Mais gefangen. Als Montage habe
ich eine einfache Posenmontage benutzt.


----------



## MegaAal (3. Januar 2004)




----------



## rob (3. Januar 2004)

petri heil!!
hast du die am schwanz gehakt?lg rob#h


----------



## MegaAal (3. Januar 2004)

@  rob 
nein die hatte eine Bissverletzung :m


----------



## rob (3. Januar 2004)

ahhhh sieht frisch aus....
die ist dem hecht entkommen und hat sich bei der flucht vor lauter gier auf dein maiskorn gestürtzt:m


----------



## MegaAal (3. Januar 2004)

so war’s bestimmt auch:q :s :a :m


----------



## arno (3. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Klasse Fang, Megaaal!
Leider hab ich immer noch keine Barbe gefangen!
Hab es heute auch mit Made versucht, aber nix!
Ich glaube , das der Angeldruck bei uns zuu stark ist, deshalb beist so wenig!
Kann doch nicht angehen, das man 20 Mal los zieht und nix fängt, ausser einen Kaulbarsch!!
Einige Hechte und Aale wurden ja dieses Jahr gefangen.
Habe auch 3 Hechte gefangen und ca. 15-20 Aale.
Die Hechte waren 2 mal 65 cm und 1 mal 60 cm.
Die Aale waren alle zwischen 40 und 60 cm.
Einige Barsche um 22 bis 25 cm .
Und das wars dann auch!
Und das wo ich mindestens 3 mal die Woche los gewesen bin!!!
Manchmal auch öfter!!!
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß das an mir liegt!
Auf jeden Fall bin ich morgen auch wieder am Wasser!


----------



## arno (15. Februar 2004)

Moin!
Mit Taui in der Starken Strömung, wieder ne Quappe gefangen!
Auch wieder ca. 35cm lang!
Ich will mal eine Barbe fangen!
Wer weis warum man in NRW keine Quappen fangen darf?
So selten scheinen die nun auch nicht zu sein!!!
Diese Frage stelle ich aber noch in einen Quappenthreat rein!


----------

